# OpenOffice 1.01 deutsch

## Ravage

Hi,

habe nach lange abwesenheit zeit gefunden, ein ebuild für die deutsche Version 1.01 von OpenOffice + Wörterbuch zu erstellen.

Hoffe es funzt, wer's probieren will:

http://www.darav.de/gentoo/openoffice-bin-de-1.0.1.tar.gz

@jay:  cvs it , wenn du möchtest   :Smile: 

Rav

----------

## Reddy

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Hoffe es funzt, wer's probieren will:
> 
> http://www.darav.de/gentoo/openoffice-bin-de-1.0.1.tar.gz
> ...

 

danke, funktioniert wunderbar 

Reddy

----------

## Ravage

freut mich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## andreasw

mir sagt er, dass es die Datei nicht gibt.

----------

## kannX

Ich kann dir versichern das es die Datei gibt. Versuch es einfach nochmal.

----------

## tomga

ändere Zeile 28 "openoffice-bin-de-1.0.1.ebuild" in

ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/openoffice/localized/de/${PV}/${OO_SRC}

und Zeile 30 "openoffice-bin-de-1.0.1.ebuild" in

ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/openoffice/contrib/dictionaries/${OO_SRC_WB}

und Zeile 3 "files/digest-openoffice-bin-de-1.0.1" in 

MD5 001ae49cd78704b30945be33ba515364 de_DE.zip 351712

----------

## m03

jo funzzt  :Wink:  mit den 3änderungen.

gruß

m03

----------

## Anotherone

Ich wollte die Datei runterladen, bekomme aber immer nur eine, die 17 KB groß ist, irrer Packer  :Wink:  Was muss ich machen, um die Datei zu bekommen? Oder was muss ich einstellen, um OpenOffice auf deutsch zu kompilieren???

Anotherone

----------

## Ravage

Hi,

diese Datei beinhaltet ein ebuild.

Ebuild's gehören nach /usr/portage/...

Also entpacke die Datei nach /usr/portage.

Dann 

"emerge openoffice-bin-de".

Übrigens ist das nur die "binary"-Version. Wenn du es kompilieren willst,

muss du ein anderes Ebuild nehmen 

(gibt's das überhaupt, für 1.01 dt. ??)

Viel Spass.

----------

## Qubax

wenn die ebuild funktioniert, probier sie doch gleich in den offiziellen portage tree zu bekommen

----------

## Ravage

klar doch.

 :Idea: 

Du musst bloß die oben erwähnten Änderungen einfügen,

weil sich bei gwdg die Verzeichnis-Strukturen geändert haben und auch ein(ig)e Datei(en) geändert wurde(n).

Update: 

habe grade gesehen, das es ein openoffice-bin-1.01 ebuild gibt. 

Mein ebuild basierte auf 1.00. 

Es sollte mal jemand checken, welche Änderungen noch gemacht wurden. Leider habe ich Moment keine Zeit.   :Surprised: 

Sorry (werde es aber nachholen, wenn es in ca. 1 woche niemand geschafft hat und was hier dazu gepostet hat)

----------

## ajordan

@Ravage

Ich habe gesehen, das du auch ein ebuild fuer openoffice1.0-de-src geschrieben hast, hast Du dafuer auch schon eine Anpassung auf 1.0.1?

Ich wuerds gerne mal testen...

Alex

----------

## Ravage

@ajordan:

Nein. Leider nicht.

Diese ebuild hatte ich, mangels Zeit, auch nicht getestet.

----------

## Mimamau

ich konnte das ebuild rel. problemlos emergen, aber was mach ich, wenn ich das soweit habe? wenn ich /opt/OpenOffice-1.0.1/setup ausführe bekomme ich nur 2 leere fenster...

----------

## Anotherone

Setup musst du gar nicht mehr ausführen, einfach soffice ausführen. Das langt.

Anotherone

----------

## sOuLjA

Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit Openoffice auch ohne blackdown java zu installieren, ich habe das von sun drauf und das reicht mir auch aber er will bevor er OpenOffice installiert immer erst blackdown installieren ;(

/e Ok, habs jetzt einfach mit "emerge --nodeps" installiert, somit wurde blackdown java übersprungen

----------

